# Eleaf LEMO 2



## Dubz

What a sexy looking RTA...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Daniel

Ooooh lala , Love my Lemo and this RTA seems to have addressed all the issues ... winner winner ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jakey

wow. this is my next buy. after the next thing i buy, probably before the other thing im going to get. followed by something else....
but as soon as its available....... mine!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZeeZi169

You just cant keep up with all these new products! (hides wallet)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Wow... Looks great.

I have passed up on all recent tanks, stuck to drippers, but this looks like it solves the issues I had with tanks.

Definitely want one


----------



## Silver

Looks good - thanks for sharing @Dubz 
I wonder if they will make two sizes for the Lemo 2?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991

I want....... no I need

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nibbler

I love my Lemo and this new model looks even sexier. I wantzzzzz one!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConradS

Diverting budget in 3..2..1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dekardy

We'll this answered my question on whether I should get a Lemo.


----------



## Daniel

ok so where to pre-order , or wait for local stock ?


----------



## ashTZA



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CloudSurfer

I want one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## free3dom

LEMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ashTZA

free3dom said:


> LEMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2!!!!!!!!!!!!



I know right; Its like when the makers of bread got together and where like; hey you know what would be even better? Sliced bread! And based on consumer feedback; We'll even go ahead and toast it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey

prefer toasting it myself tbh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Richard

I believe that I've seen my next atty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

ashTZA said:


> I know right; Its like when the makers of bread got together and where like; hey you know what would be even better? Sliced bread! And based on consumer feedback; We'll even go ahead and toast it!



You nailed in that description, except I think they even covered it with some creamy spread as well 

The sad part, just like with the original Lemo, will be the wait until we finally have our grubby paws on them...but on that day, there will be celebrations all over the country...or just some really awesome clouds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

I


free3dom said:


> You nailed in that description, except I think they even covered it with some creamy spread as well
> 
> The sad part, just like with the original Lemo, will be the wait until we finally have our grubby paws on them...but on that day, there will be celebrations all over the country...or just some really awesome clouds



Lol @free3dom - at least the delay will give me enough time to enjoy my Lemo 1 that is working nicely now. I need to enjoy the fruits of my labour before realising I am vaping on old technology.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

Everytime I get vapemail my wife asks "And what is this......" I say "oh its the newest edition of an atty" and she will say "But you are ordering nearly every week, how can they just make newer stuff in a week?" and I say "Honey technology is improving in leaps and bounds they make new things every week!" 

Too cut a long story short, she wanted to know what happens to all my old stuff, I said I send it to the smelters and at the end of the year I will have both aluminium and steel nuggets which I am going to sell to third world countries. SHE HAS NEVER QUESTIONED VAPEMAIL SINCE!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> I
> 
> 
> Lol @free3dom - at least the delay will give me enough time to enjoy my Lemo 1 that is working nicely now. I need to enjoy the fruits of my labour before realising I am vaping on old technology.



Haha, gotta stay up to date in this game, or risk vaping "last years tanks" 

That said, I don't think the Lemo v2 will replace my current Lemo. It looks fantastic, but quite different in many respects and I will probably keep both in my collection

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

OK group buy NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashTZA

free3dom said:


> Haha, gotta stay up to date in this game, or risk vaping "last years tanks"
> 
> That said, I don't think the Lemo v2 will replace my current Lemo. It looks fantastic, but quite different in many respects and I will probably keep both in my collection



I'd carry around both; twice the flavours, twice the fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Jaco De Bruyn said:


> OK group buy NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It would be more of a group "wish list" as this is not available anywhere....yet


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

free3dom said:


> It would be more of a group "wish list" as this is not available anywhere....yet



The sadness is real... @JakesSA and @LandyMan you guys need to get on this. We need this in the country ASAP!  (as soon as they are available  lol)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waheed

free3dom said:


> You nailed in that description, except I think they even covered it with some creamy spread as well
> 
> The sad part, just like with the original Lemo, will be the wait until we finally have our grubby paws on them...but on that day, there will be celebrations all over the country...or just some really awesome clouds


Hahahaha grubby paws......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Waheed said:


> Hahahaha grubby paws......



I realize they probably need a wash...and a shave

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Waheed




----------



## Ollie

Cant wait for this... I will never part with my LEMO's, but it will be epic to have the next gen!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac

Not gonna say anything about this RTA. No. Not a word. This stuff is driving me bankrupt. Nope. Not a word...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom

zadiac said:


> Not gonna say anything about this RTA. No. Not a word. This stuff is driving me bankrupt. Nope. Not a word...



Let me help out out....to the tune of YMCA:

L - E - M - O

(Sing along everybody)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dubz

L-E-M-O

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Waheed

L-E-M-O

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

L - E - M - O


----------



## Daniel

...great now that song is in my head ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Daniel said:


> ...great now that song is in my head ...



You're welcome


----------



## Daniel

it's still in my head ... curses!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

Here a Review done from Dimitri

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Very interesting, thanks for posting @Paulie

Summary on Dimitri's video above on the Lemo 2:

he likes it and likes the improvements regarding the adjustable airflow and the juice fill port, which can both be adjusted and used on the outside without having to open the tank
he likes that the airflow can be adjusted to suit his mouth to lung style as well as more airy for a lung hit - but not as airy as the Atlantis. This is good news for me - I quite like the Lemo 1 for its relaxing tightish lung hit.
what he doesn't like is that the juice fill port is a bit tricky and stiff to use and more concerning for me, he says that the flavour is not as good on his silica builds - he thinks because of the larger chimney

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom

Thanks for the highlights @Silver 

Regarding the last point, on TVC he had the opposite opinion (flavour was very good) so perhaps it's just not working with the silica 
But it's always good to get some varied opinions on these devices...however, at this point, none of them will dissuade me from getting one

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Agreed @free3dom - I would like to get one and experience it for myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

I just heard that the Reviews done on them now are only on the beta version and the production version will have better channels and it will wick better fyi.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Paulie said:


> I just heard that the Reviews done on them now are only on the beta version and the production version will have better channels and it will wick better fyi.



Yep...and they better hurry up...the production model ships in two days

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

RIP is a little late to the party but non the less here is a "sneak peak"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

According to the website it's available - no more "coming April 1st" banner 

And, as usual, the aliens people over at Eleaf came up with a very entertaining description:

"The Lemo 2 is the advance version of the well-known Lemo series atomizers due to its new innovative design of a side e-liquid fill hole and the use of PEEK(the well-known high heat and corrosion resistance material) of insulating piece. Vaping becomes safer and more stable, and no more needs of detaching the atomizer during refilling. The fill process becomes easier and leakage can be avoided. The inheritance of RBA head also maximizes the fun of DIY experience and could bring cloud vapor production for you."



http://www.eleafworld.com/product/detail.php/lemo2-atomizer.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CloudSurfer

im super stoked with my LEMO v1 cant wait to get my hands on the 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudSurfer

Guess who picked up The Lemo 2 Yesterday......... THIS Guy. A huge Thank you to Luke from Vapeking Northcliff for the trouble he went through to get me One 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

CloudSurfer said:


> Guess who picked up The Lemo 2 Yesterday......... THIS Guy. A huge Thank you to Luke from Vapeking Northcliff for the trouble he went through to get me One
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy. And remember to tell us about it!


----------



## CloudSurfer

Will to Andre gonna play around with it for a day or two and update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudSurfer

IT looks like @free3dom beat me to the Review Very well constructed review. i do find that at wide open the Lemo2 is alittle more airy than its predecessor really a great performing tank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pauly Meatballs on the Lemo 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Rob Fisher said:


> Pauly Meatballs on the Lemo 2



Love watching this guys videos. 
They so chilled and easy on the eyes. No screaming Yaba Daba Doo or it chucks clouds, hits like a train crap. 

Just information that's relevant with fantastic photos and pleasant music. 
Makes me want to buy a Lemo.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Daniel

come now @Rob Fisher sell me your Ipv2 Mini so I can have a great work combo with my Lemo 2

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

